# Craving Oral Sex



## Just Wondering

One for the Ladies Lounge??? I 'am looking for some ideas from females for a new starting point to perform Oral Sex on wife.She could do with out it.And its been along time since I have enjoyed it.I always here The I'am not fresh,or hey not tonight.I have offered to leave my pants on,And only give her pleasure.I need to drop back and punt.Forget the last 25 years and make a new approch.I know the first thing to come up here is maybe I don't know what I'am doing and not very good at it.That's not the case.Just looking for some ideas for a new start.I love it so much I would trade it for intercoarse.So How do I rebuild that between us.Where's the starting point???


----------



## keeper63

She may have deep-seated issues from childhood around this, and there may also be self-esteem/self-consciousness and trust issues as well. Many folks with religious upbringings are led to believe oral sex is dirty and/or unnatural.

I would talk about it with her, perhaps write her a letter telling her how you feel about it. Open and positive communication builds trust and self-esteem.

If that doesn't work, consider some couples counseling.


----------



## LadyFrog

Just Wondering said:


> One for the Ladies Lounge??? I 'am looking for some ideas from females for a new starting point to perform Oral Sex on wife.She could do with out it.And its been along time since I have enjoyed it.I always here The I'am not fresh,or hey not tonight.I have offered to leave my pants on,And only give her pleasure.I need to drop back and punt.Forget the last 25 years and make a new approch.I know the first thing to come up here is maybe I don't know what I'am doing and not very good at it.That's not the case.Just looking for some ideas for a new start.I love it so much I would trade it for intercoarse.So How do I rebuild that between us.Where's the starting point???


I would wait until she's in the shower, strip naked, get in with her, drop down, grab her butt cheeks and start going to town. Seriously.

That will eliminate the "I'm not clean" excuse.

"Not tonight" is also an excuse, not a reason.

Many women believe it's dirty, I don't know why. Maybe she's afraid she'll lose control, also something many women seem to have issues with.


----------



## keeper63

For a long time, my wife resisted, and pretty much only let me do this when she was drunk.

Nowadays, she freely and eagerly performs it on me, asks me to do it for her and instructs me how to move, and now she even lets me pull out of her p*ssy and stick it right in her mouth, which she never did before.

We went to counseling, and talked openly at length about our needs and desires, and now we are all good.


----------



## Mrs. T

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> I would wait until she's in the shower, strip naked, get in with her, drop down, grab her butt cheeks and start going to town. Seriously.
> 
> That will eliminate the "I'm not clean" excuse.
> 
> "Not tonight" is also an excuse, not a reason.
> 
> Many women believe it's dirty, I don't know why. *Maybe she's afraid she'll lose control, also something many women seem to have issues with.*


It's really a shame...there's nothing better than losing control once in a while


----------



## LadyFrog

Mrs. T said:


> It's really a shame...there's nothing better than losing control once in a while


Do you agree it's the problem in a lot of cases? You read so much about women who can't enjoy sex because they are uptight and worried about what their men will think.

What guy in his right mind is going to think anything bad about his woman having a screaming orgasm?


----------



## Jeff74

If she is not interested in you performing oral on her why don't use just focus on the sex stuff she enjoys?
You said she could do without it so maybe just accept how she feels and enjoy the stuff she wants you to do with her?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous

keeper63 said:


> She may have deep-seated issues from childhood around this, and there may also be self-esteem/self-consciousness and trust issues as well. Many folks with religious upbringings are led to believe oral sex is dirty and/or unnatural.


I was like this... I had a mental blockage every time he tried to go there, all I kept thinking was "ewwww how can he stand that, my brain could not allow me to enjoy this act... I remember it feeling ultra sensitive also... it was "dirty" in my head , I associated it with porn... I always used to push him away not long after.... 

It helped to get a sexual education, reading secular books written by sex therapists and an uptake in my sex drive -that was the end of my inhibitions. Now I would be upset if he didn't want that part of me. 

If she likes it when she is drunk, she has to be self conscious the way I was, feeling it is dirty/wrong/ or something. 

Here is something my husband never did .... which I think looking back, it might have helped me... He was never one to talk during sex, or tell me what he wants to do, seductively flirting with me kinda thing... or go on about how much he loves it, how it makes him feel... it was just always "silence" -which allowed my head to scream "dirty". I would think this would be very erotic and if she has a mental blockage, all this verbal reassurance could help her....maybe ease some of those inhibitions. 

I don't know, those are my thoughts.


----------



## Suemolly

Many women who don't like to have oral performed on them is because they feel unclean down there, or that maybe they think they smell or its gross or something like that. Its their own lack of confidence. The best time to catch them is when they are fresh out of the shower, and they are smelling all nice and lovely, and are a little bit more confident to allow their man to go there. They will be more likely to oblige. So try to get them at the right time when they feel the most fresh.


----------



## Chelle D

My hubby has to "work me up" to accepting it.

I mean, yeah, it feels wonderful & great when he does it, but I just can't imagine that he really enjoys doing it.

I mean, come on... it just seems sooo.... GRrrroossssssssss.! Yuck.


----------



## marriedinnh

There's really nothing gross about it and lots of us do enjoy going down there. 

Do yourself a favor and ask him how he feels about it. If he's putting in the effort to work you up for it, I can guess what his answer is.



Chelle D said:


> My hubby has to "work me up" to accepting it.
> 
> I mean, yeah, it feels wonderful & great when he does it, but I just can't imagine that he really enjoys doing it.
> 
> I mean, come on... it just seems sooo.... GRrrroossssssssss.! Yuck.


----------



## Mrs. T

marriedinnh said:


> There's really nothing gross about it and lots of us do enjoy going down there.
> 
> Do yourself a favor and ask him how he feels about it. If he's putting in the effort to work you up for it, I can guess what his answer is.


 Exactly...if he didn't enjoy it he would be thankful to just let it be, not trying to get you to loosen up so he can.


----------



## Mrs. T

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Do you agree it's the problem in a lot of cases? You read so much about women who can't enjoy sex because they are uptight and worried about what their men will think.
> 
> *What guy in his right mind is going to think anything bad about his woman having a screaming orgasm?*


True. Men love to *hear* your appreciation of what they are doing so why hold back? Of course, women love to hear it too, those little grunts of pleasure. Nothing worse than silent sex...


----------



## rundown

Chelle D said:


> My hubby has to "work me up" to accepting it.
> 
> I mean, yeah, it feels wonderful & great when he does it, but I just can't imagine that he really enjoys doing it.
> 
> I mean, come on... it just seems sooo.... GRrrroossssssssss.! Yuck.



There is nothing gross about it. I would rather give oral than recieve any day of the week. Nothing better in the world than having my wife's thighs almost crush my head.


----------



## discouraged1

Chelle D said:


> My hubby has to "work me up" to accepting it.
> 
> I mean, yeah, it feels wonderful & great when he does it, but I just can't imagine that he really enjoys doing it.
> 
> I mean, come on... it just seems sooo.... GRrrroossssssssss.! Yuck.


I would have a pudding face every night if my wife would let me... I think most men really enjoy it and do not find it gross in anyway!


----------



## Enchantment

Just Wondering said:


> One for the Ladies Lounge??? I 'am looking for some ideas from females for a new starting point to perform Oral Sex on wife.She could do with out it.And its been along time since* I have enjoyed it*.I always here The I'am not fresh,or hey not tonight.I have offered to leave my pants on,And only give her pleasure.I need to drop back and punt.Forget the last 25 years and make a new approch.I know the first thing to come up here is maybe I don't know what I'am doing and not very good at it.That's not the case.Just looking for some ideas for a new start.I love it so much I would trade it for intercoarse.So How do I rebuild that between us.Where's the starting point???


I think that you rebuild by focusing on what it is that she needs ... to feel comfortable and safe in the relationship.

You said that it's been a long time since "I" enjoyed it. Your focus on the pleasure of it is yourself, not on her. How long since "she" has enjoyed it? If she doesn't enjoy it, why not? And if she never can get to the point of enjoying it, can you just accept it and move on to other things that you may both enjoy?

All of us go into relationships with a set of things we like to do and things we don't like to do. Whatever is the intersecting set is usually what gets done, and if you have a strong marital foundation that set will slowly grow over time - with each of you pushing your boundaries a bit.

If there's not such a strong foundation, or if one or both of you have more emotional issues or hang-ups (inhibitions/repressions, abuse, trust in the relationship, respect issues) you'll have to work those issues first before you can make headway in someone opening up enough to be adventurous in sex.

David Schnarch has some great books on the topic - "Passionate Marriage" and "Intimacy and Desire".

Best wishes.


----------



## In_The_Wind

Just be gentle slowly push your middle finger all the way in and spin it so that your palm is face up slowly rub the roof of the VC and lightly lick every where no motor boating within 5 minutes she is all yours


----------



## Ladybug802

oh man... that's all I can say!! LOL My husband used to do this stuff, and became extremely religious, and, one day, in bed, announced that he "no longer does this stuff" . Thanks for letting me know. I was in tears, I thought it was me. I never got past that. My already low self esteem, took a major blow.


----------



## Mrs. T

michzz said:


> This is what confuses a guy that enjoys oral intimacy with his lady. This point of view i it is about overcoming some ick factor, how could you?
> 
> Instead of enjoying the pleasure being given.
> 
> For the guy, there is no ick factor, it is completely fun, a turn on, and enjoyable.
> 
> What's puzzling is that the person receiving it could have this feeling and concentrating on that instead of the activity.
> 
> *Women are complicated. Somebody write that down ...*..


I'm a woman and I'll admit it, yes, we are complicated...but aren't we fun and wonderful creatures?


----------



## Aristotle

Chelle D said:


> My hubby has to "work me up" to accepting it.
> 
> I mean, yeah, it feels wonderful & great when he does it, but I just can't imagine that he really enjoys doing it.
> 
> I mean, come on... it just seems sooo.... GRrrroossssssssss.! Yuck.


I would live inside my wife if I could.


----------



## Browncoat

Chelle D said:


> My hubby has to "work me up" to accepting it.
> 
> I mean, yeah, it feels wonderful & great when he does it, but I just can't imagine that he really enjoys doing it.
> 
> I mean, come on... it just seems sooo.... GRrrroossssssssss.! Yuck.


Lol, let's just chalk it up to you being clearly heterosexual. Trust me, lots of guys like doing it (myself included).


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

chelle d said:


> my hubby has to "work me up" to accepting it.
> 
> I mean, yeah, it feels wonderful & great when he does it, but i just can't imagine that he really enjoys doing it.
> 
> I mean, come on... It just seems sooo.... Grrrroossssssssss.! Yuck.


Booooo!


----------



## LadyFrog

Mrs. T said:


> True. Men love to *hear* your appreciation of what they are doing so why hold back? Of course, women love to hear it too, those little grunts of pleasure. Nothing worse than silent sex...



Cadaver sex. *shudder* LOL

Chelle, really? Your dh wouldn't be doing to you it if he didn't like it. The men who don't, won't. My dh loves it; it's his fav.

If it helps your mental state about it, you could take a shower before, although many men don't like that.

Enjoy it! It's heaven on earth, sis!


----------



## proudwidaddy

Among other things I miss from my seapartion and pending divorce is giving my wife oral sex, hearing her moan with pleasure, feel her quiver. I think I miss it a lot too because the last six months of our marriage she went Brazilian
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovemylife26

I crave it from MH all the time.


----------



## sandc

I love love love doing this to my wife. I love feeling her orgasm against my mouth. I place my hands on her belly and enjoy the shudders. Lately though she doesn't seem to enjoy it as much. Does anyone want to share any tips to help me try to pleasure HER more? Ladies, what does your man do with his mouth that just melts you?


----------



## Marielle

sandc said:


> I love love love doing this to my wife. I love feeling her orgasm against my mouth. I place my hands on her belly and enjoy the shudders. Lately though she doesn't seem to enjoy it as much. Does anyone want to share any tips to help me try to pleasure HER more? Ladies, what does your man do with his mouth that just melts you?


For me, it's not so much what he does as much as how much he's into it. Definitely, there has to be a connection where my partner is on my "wavelength," but it's more about the raw sexual energy I feel from him and how much he's enjoying it.

I think you've got the "enjoyment" part down, but maybe you can work on the "timing" and "build-up?" We're all different so you should ask her. Good job though...


----------



## sandc

Marielle said:


> For me, it's not so much what he does as much as how much he's into it. Definitely, there has to be a connection where my partner is on my "wavelength," but it's more about the raw sexual energy I feel from him and how much he's enjoying it.
> 
> I think you've got the "enjoyment" part down, but maybe you can work on the "timing" and "build-up?" We're all different so you should ask her. Good job though...


Thank you!


----------



## Suzyque

discouraged1 said:


> I would have a pudding face every night if my wife would let me... I think most men really enjoy it and do not find it gross in anyway!



So how did I end up dating the men who don't enjoy it::banghead:


----------



## ronie

I love being down there but can't stay long because my wife says it painful if i keep on licking her clitoris with my tongue..but still i love sucking and drinking all her juice.
she is very clean and i love working down there... it nice to read all different kind of story here the one thing that i still miss till today is the blow job and anal.. which after reading a different story from here i believe am gonna convinced and make here comfortable of doing it..

Thanks guys. '
RONIE


----------



## Suzyque

ray: Do you think I can get him/her to change his/her mind??


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

Suzyque said:


> So how did I end up dating the men who don't enjoy it::banghead:


thats the million dollar question.
maybe youre in the wrong part of the country?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

Suzyque said:


> ray: Do you think I can get him/her to change his/her mind??


hmmm, maybe.


----------



## Suzyque

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> thats the million dollar question.
> maybe youre in the wrong part of the country?


Oh no doubt about that! :iagree:


----------



## Suzyque

:allhail:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

Suzyque said:


> So how did I end up dating the men who don't enjoy it::banghead:


make it one of the things you ask near the beginning.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
anything you want to ask me?
anything at all? 

might just be kidding, maybe.


----------



## Mr_brown

keeper63 said:


> For a long time, my wife resisted, and pretty much only let me do this when she was drunk.
> 
> Nowadays, she freely and eagerly performs it on me, asks me to do it for her and instructs me how to move, and now she even lets me pull out of her p*ssy and stick it right in her mouth, which she never did before.
> 
> We went to counseling, and talked openly at length about our needs and desires, and now we are all good.


I need the name of your therapist!


----------

